# Thoughts on used Trek....



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have been looking at a number of the new Trek bikes and in the process came upon a 2010 Madone Project One 5.2 which appears to be in good shape. It has the h2 geometry, ultegra and some upgraded Bontrager wheels. 750 miles. 

My question - I was looking at a new lower end Domane really for the comfort aspect. Would this 5.2 be in the ballpark in terms of the ride? It is spec'd out a lot nicer. 

I am riding a very old Paramount Series 5 now so anything in the last few years is gonna be a huge change for me!

Thanks in advance for input.


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

*Madone or Domane*

All good bikes - I have a couple of 2011 Madone (4.7 & 6.2) and I never find the ride to be too stiff on normal tarmac and the handling, acceleration etcetera are brilliant.

If I rode on cobbles, gravel or there were heaps of potholes where I live I would buy a Domane in a second. Otherwise the Madone is the better bike. 

If the 5.2 checks out well you will love it & get years out of it, do it!!





taylor35 said:


> I have been looking at a number of the new Trek bikes and in the process came upon a 2010 Madone Project One 5.2 which appears to be in good shape. It has the h2 geometry, ultegra and some upgraded Bontrager wheels. 750 miles.
> 
> My question - I was looking at a new lower end Domane really for the comfort aspect. Would this 5.2 be in the ballpark in terms of the ride? It is spec'd out a lot nicer.
> 
> ...


----------



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks...that is my thought as well in terms of not being locked into something like a Domane. Thanks.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I found that I preferred the ride on the H2 Madone to the Domane.


----------



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have heard that from several people - and I guess bottom line it gets down to the personal preference that you only get from riding the various bikes. A little harder to do in terms of used bikes but I think it can still be done. Thanks.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

how do you plan to ride most of the time? The Domane is very comfortable, a great bike for long rides or rough roads, or both.


----------



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well during the week mostly ride 25-35 miles and on weekend rides in the 50 range. But yes, roads here can be rough.


----------

